# Problems with "Mafia" controls...



## joseph7179 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I've just installed the first Mafia game on my pc. Right at the start of the game I noticed something weird: I can't control the camera with my mouse, like we can do for GTA or even Hitman. All the caracter can do is walking forward and backward, and moving sideways...I can not make a u-turn.:4-dontkno 

Why is that so? And since we're here, is there a way I could use my logitech controller with that game?

I assumed, since it's an old game, that many of you would know how to fix that.

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## joseph7179 (Dec 7, 2007)

Seriously? 

Nobody can help me?

Thanks again!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Joseph,
Sorry we took a long time to get back to you, we are volunteers and are quite busy at the moment.
Anyway, back to the problem, have you tried using the arrow keys to control the camera?
Also you could try using the logitech controller, just plug it in and see if it works with the game.


----------

